# how long until she stops huffing?



## DaisyMae (Apr 18, 2013)

so i got my new hedgehog 2 weeks ago and she was about 7 8 weeks old, ever since i brought her home and when i go to take her out to get used to me she just wont come out of her ball and keeps huffing. she literally loses about 10+ quills every time too. ive been trying so hard to at least get her out of her ball but shes constantly in it.. why why whyy


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

It could take way longer for your hedgie to get used to you. She's probably quilling and that could be the reason she's grumpy. Try putting your hedgie in one of your shirts so she could learn your scent. Also try giving her treats when you take her out and she's doesn't huff at you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

When you say you "try to get her out of her ball," what do you do specifically?

For huffy hogs, it takes time - a lot of time letting them just sit on you until they relax. My pig spent his first two weeks with me in his snuggle bag huffing at the sound of pages turning as I read and pooping his bag out of nervousness. Gradually there became longer and longer intervals between huffs, and then he started being comfortable enough to sleep directly on me. Around that time, he went from making a full ball when I lifted his igloo to just raising his quills and huffing grumpily. 2 weeks is a pretty short time so far. Try to make your interactions relaxed - blanket, background noise, dark, don't pet her until she starts being comfortable enough to unball. Then you can work on other kinds of handling.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, quilling can make for a grumpy hoggie :lol:

Give her some time and continue with bonding techniques 

Have you tried letting her run around you rather than holding her? One of my hedgehogs just doesn't care to be held, but will unball and stop huffing if I let him run around me in his playpen. He just loves to explore outside of it as well!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

SouthernSweet said:


> One of my hedgehogs just doesn't care to be held, but will unball and stop huffing if I let him run around me in his playpen. He just loves to explore outside of it as well!


Little brats (jk)! Ambrose is getting picked up tomorrow to visit LizardGirl for a while during my vacation, and have some lady time, and I was really hoping we'd have a sweet last playtime full of splats and attempts to burrow under me. NOPE! Wanted to jump off everything, eat stuff off the floor, wedge himself into unsafe places, eat his playpen, and pooped green slime. @[email protected] Welp, I love you too pig, thanks for not biting me tonight.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

My hedge just started quilling and is a hissy mess.?we have only had him a week and I had only heard him hiss a few times until yesterday and now we can hardly touch him....I bet it's that making urs so grouchy....we gave him an oatmeal bath and rubbed his quills and I bet he dropped over 30...he was much sweeter after...u might try it...


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I had my hedgehog for just over a month and she still huffs...that is ok though because it is a natural defence mode for hedgies. My hedgie huffs and rolls up when I move quick or wake her up. Quilling will make a hedgie grumpy and huff also changing from place to place can put stress on a hedgie. Soon you will notice your hedgie becoming to get used to you.


----------

